

The Reality of Android Tablet Usage: Browsing Share by Region - fpgeek
http://www.tech-thoughts.net/2013/08/reality-android-tablet-usage-browsing-share-region.html#.UgSrlaexVFo

======
ZeroGravitas
Some good analysis there, though I've often felt the smartphone / tablet split
is false and at least in Android will blur over time to become a moot
distinction (as soon as telcos stop being useless, so this may take some
time). We already have a word for it: the phablet. If lots of people buy
Galaxy Notes and Xperia Z's instead of slightly larger Nexus 7s does that mean
Android has failed as a tablet OS? I know I originally bought a Note rather
than have a tablet plus phone.

When Apple only had 3.5" phones and 10" tablets there was some possibility of
taking the moral high ground on this one and claiming anything smaller wasn't
a real tablet. It's a lot harder to argue that with an iPad mini on the
market.

